# TLD 30II A



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

What's the difference between the Shimano TLD 30 and the TLD 30II A? The 30II A is about 40 bucks more but I'm not seeing any difference..


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

The TLD30 is a single speed the TLD30II A is two speed with the "anti-rust" bearings.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

My mistake, I was unclear. The TLD 30II vs TLD 30II A:doh



Model



Line Capacity (Yds/Lb)	Gear Ratio	Weight (OZ)	alltackle.com Price	Secure Order

SHMTLD20II	700/20 4.0.1/1.7:1	34.5	$309.99	

SHMTLD30II	600/30 4.0.1/1.7:1	35.8	$319.99	

SHMTLD50II	700/50 3.5.1/1.4:1	56.0	$429.99	

SHMTLD50IILRS	440/80 3.5.1/1.4:1	56.0	$429.99	





Model



Line Capacity (Yds/Lb)	Gear Ratio	Weight (OZ)	alltackle.com Price	Secure Order

SHMTLD20IIA	700/20 4.0.1/1.7:1	36.2	$279.99	

SHMTLD30IIA	600/30 4.0.1/1.7:1	37.5	$289.99	

SHMTLD50IIA	700/50 3.5.1/1.4:1	57.3	$379.99	

SHMTLD50IILRSA	440/80 3.5.1/1.4:1	57.3	$379.99


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

different handle grip and bearings... the A stands for anti-rust sealed bearings


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Ahhhh,, Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

I just purchased two TLD30IIA's off e-bay seller "poor_fish" these are brand new @ $216.99 each... my understanding is the original TLD's are being replaced with the TLD "A's" the handle / grip is a lot larger and more comfortable than the original TLD's. I have seen the old units being heavily discounted, there was an online site that had them below $200.00 but they had sold out. Shipping on the order for two reels was just under $15.00 with no sales tax...so for $444.00 I got the two reels...

You might want to check their ebay store<P align=left>360056380162 - Price: US $216.99<P align=left>Quantity: 2<P align=left>SHIMANO TLD 30 IIA 2 SPEED

TLD30IIA BIG GAME REEL NEW


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

> *Reel Alimony (7/21/2008)*I just purchased two TLD30IIA's off e-bay seller "poor_fish" these are brand new @ $216.99 each... my understanding is the original TLD's are being replaced with the TLD "A's" the handle / grip is a lot larger and more comfortable than the original TLD's. I have seen the old units being heavily discounted, there was an online site that had them below $200.00 but they had sold out. Shipping on the order for two reels was just under $15.00 with no sales tax...so for $444.00 I got the two reels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, I just received 2 TLD 30II from ebay.. Got em' for 170 each.. I want 4 total so, now I know the difference I'll get the the "A" next time..


----------

